# Horizonal vs Vertical Router Tables



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow woodworkers.
I started this thread so that you could list the things you can do with the vertiical table thay can't be done with a horizonal table.
1, you can use the same bits on both tables, exception panel bits.
2. It is cheaper to build a horizonal....No insert and no table top.
Here is the chance to give the pros and cons of each type. Have at it and in a few days, I will jump in with my 2 cents.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

The vertical table is more suitable for those who prefer to lie down on the job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both have areas where they perform best. A vertical table is the easiest way to cut mortises, dowel holes and is safer for cutting raised panels since the bit is smaller. A horizontal table will cut arches for cathedral doors which you can not do on a vertical table. It also is easier for edge treatments, dovetails and finger joints. Perhaps the question should be which is most useful to the individual member? Since both have their strong points perhaps a dual purpose table which uses both designs would be ideal? It would not be difficult to add the vertical cutting feature to the end of an Oak Park style table, thus killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I really like the concept of this horizontal router table from an article in Finewood Working. But it's use is somewhat limited.

s bolton


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I like that design young Mr. Bolton and have printed a copy for possible future use, thanks for posting it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

My 1st. Horz.router was just like the picture you posted,, I made it so it could hang on the back end of a standard router table,,,,it was a bit lame to use because it was a swing type, and didn't work that well, so I got one of the MLCS types and they are great and work very well, the same type Trap is making..

Bj 

==========


S Bolton said:


> I really like the concept of this horizontal router table from an article in Finewood Working. But it's use is somewhat limited.
> 
> s bolton


----------



## jigmaker (Jul 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about building a horizontal router table and this could be a very helpful thread for somebody like me, to hear from people with practical experience and hearing the pros and cons plus seeing all of the useful design ideas is something i am looking forward to.


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a Benchdog promax cast iron router table on my extension side of the table saw and to the right of it, I made a vertical router table. the vertical router table bolts on using closet bolts that are driven into a reinforced apron on the side. One jig knob loosens to enable the bit to raise and lower.

So far, I like the vertical table for quickly and easily rounding over parts. Its also effective at adding a beaded edge to things. I have raised panel bits for both horizontal and vertical tables and I prefer using the vertical table set up. The combination of vertical and horizontal router tables means I very rarely ever set up a hand held router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"The combination of vertical and horizontal router tables means I very rarely ever set up a hand held router."

A young man like you should be more adventurous Paul


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow Woodworkers,
From the posts, ther seems to be some agreement on needing two router tables. I am still in the process of building the horizontal table. Here is a vidio that I found on the use of the table...http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/eaglelakewoodworking/blog/1292
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Trap for the link,,,it took a bit to get to it but it's a good one on the Horz.table

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/eaglelakewoodworking/blog/1292
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?mlcs.htm
Video Below ▼
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/MLCS/MLCS_google_med.htm
=========


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

bobj3.
I worked on that link for some time and could not get. Thanks for the direct link.
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

You'er Welcome ,,,they can be tricky sometimes 

Here's a trick I use from time to time..

Right Click on the item you want the URL for and Select, Copy Link,you should see 2 or 3 types...then just paste that into NotePad and use it in your post.

===================


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

From the responses it would seem to me that some are confusing a horizontal router table by calling it a vertical table.The prevailing terminalogy that Iam familiar with is as BobJ used ie: standard table versus horizontal table. One of the advantages re a horizontal table is that it enables the use of a smaller handheld router for panel raising because a vertical panel raising bit's dia. of 1". For us nervous nellies those big panel raising bits used in a standard table kinda takes the fun outta routing. I have both types of tables & I find the horizontal table handier to use for some operations than the standard table. For example, edge jointing, mortising, tenons, & if you really want to get carried away you can make raised panels utilizing plywood if you are careful matching grain when gluing solid wood to the panel where the machining is going to take place. Good for sliding & blind dovetails as well.

Lee


----------

